# Akron Ohio



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I am from akron and have 2 trucks ready to go. Looking for some sub work in my area. I havent had the time to go after the accounts so this year I am going to do majority sub work. Anyone in or around my area looking for some help email me at [email protected]


----------



## CSMidwest (Oct 26, 2005)

*Looking for OH SUBS*

Hey there,

I posted a thread today looking for subs. Let me know your available areas. We are trying to self perform in this area, although we will have some outlining stores that we cannot self perform at.

Amanda


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Sub work*

I have posted my cell number, all you have to do is pick up the phone and dial


----------

